
Google Pagerank is gone - vincent_s
http://www.google.com/intl/de/toolbar/ie/index.html
======
vincent_s
1.5 years ago Google announced that Toolbar Pagerank is dead and it just
happened today. To check for yourself, download Google Toolbar.

Background: [http://searchengineland.com/google-toolbar-pagerank-
finally-...](http://searchengineland.com/google-toolbar-pagerank-finally-
officially-dead-205277)

